# Commercial kitchen power...mini jetters



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Never had an electric jetter, always gas. They need 20 amp breakers, are these very breakers common in resturants and kitchens within strip malls?

Would an electric jetter 2gpm, 1500ish psi be effective in 2"cast with sludge buildup?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Most places have 20 amp breakers for any equipment used in the kitchen. 

In a hame the best outlet to use is the one for the washing machine. In most cases that is on a 20 amp circuit.

My first jetter was a Viking 1200 PSI @ 2 GPM I jetted 1 1/2" to 6" lines with it. With a smaller jetter, you just need to make a lot more passes to clean the line.


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

i still use my mustang 10a 2.2 gpm 15000 psi great for 2"


----------

